# Reel Wings flying decoys



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

Check out this new decoy concept. WoW!!!!!!

************************/


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

THey should be scheels by now, if not very soon, as the maker of the decoy said sometime in Feb is when they'll be available.


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

Wonder what the minimum wind velocity has to be to keep them aloft?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I wonder how much $ and how durable they are as they don't look durable from the pics, maybe I'm wrong though...


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

32 bucks. supposedly the picture is a 10 mph wind when they're whippin around in the air.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

The wind would have to be perfect. Those things would get awefully irradic in gusty wind. :2cents:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I agree, they look weird to me, I don't think I would use them


----------



## f.o.s. lover (Sep 27, 2004)

I think they could work awesome on ducks, but I have never seen a snow beat its wings like that, they are usually locked when there over the decoys, with a couple of beats every 15 seconds. I'm gonna start checking scheels this week, the developer said there would be video of how to set them up. I want to see if there's proof they work, for the vid on www.************* there is no proof that those decoys brought those birds in. Awesome idea though, something like that is gonna make snow goose hunting over decoys possible again.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

> something like that is gonna make snow goose hunting over decoys possible again.


Who ever said shooting snows over decoys was impossible?

You win some and lose some.. :wink:


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

this guy tests north of fargo by the NDSU barns, I saw him out there last fall on a tues afternoon, he was walking around in the decoys with these things (maybe 6-or 7) going and the Canadians were swarming him. I have no proof of snow geese but have seen them with Canadians


----------



## jliffrig (Apr 20, 2004)

We started using these spinning kite decoys in Ca. in the late 90's. The window of opportunity to use them is pretty small. They won't stay up consistently in winds less than 10 mph, and they blow apart in any wind much above 15 mph. However, they were very effective on ducks in the rice when the conditions were right. I don't know how they would work for geese.


----------



## The Dak (Nov 23, 2003)

I remember when one of my dad's friends brought something like that snow goose hunting back in the late 80s. It got everybody miffed because of how eradic it was.

I guess the original wasn't patented?!


----------

